# Sleepy Time Photos.



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

My rats were worn out from playing so much. Haha.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

wow what games were they playing lol


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Cuteness!!!

I love the second and fourth ones, it's synchronized adorable-ness!


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> Cuteness!!!
> 
> I love the second and fourth ones, it's synchronized adorable-ness!


same


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow really cute!


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Wow really cute!


u betcha they are


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

CAN I JUST TELL YOU HOW MUCH I LOVE RAT HANDS?! XDDDD *dies*

these are the best pictures EVAH. <333


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

lol rat hands?! but now that u mention it they are pretty cute


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i almost died too onlyono 

they are especiallly cute when they grab your fingies and lick them like ice cream


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

lol


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

they are great photos! I love the 4th one


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

How cute! Mine always wake up when I try to take their pics while they are sleeping! LOL!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I love sleepy rattie pics!! So cute!


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

when my rats sleep they are usually on my hammock piled on top of each other


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

awww cute!...
for you:


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

thank you so much daisy!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

n/p............ there sooooooooo cute


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

wow amazing tag did u make that daisy?


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Obviously.


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

AWW! This makes me want a second baby even more!!They are SO SO SO cute! You are very fortunate to be blessed with such precious babies!


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

^ I know!! I'm very thankful.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

That almost made me say "awww" out loud, haha.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

madeittothemoon said:


> That almost made me say "awww" out loud, haha.


lol...


----------

